# Chateau De Carnelle: France May 2014



## darbians (Feb 3, 2015)

This was a bit of a whim, I wasn't even sure if it was still abandoned. All I knew was it looked the nuts.
Proj3ct M4yh3m and Andy K were unsure of how good it could be until we pulled up outside. Still unsure of the status of the site we wandered towards the grand chateau getting in each others shots as we headed through the grass. The grounds are well kept and from a distance it doesn't look like it is boarded up as all the boards are painted to look like windows. 
We found an open door and wandered into the pitch black basement. After a while and a few shots we heard banging. We were being locked in!! Getting from the first floor to the basement in here in the darkness is a pain. Running in and out of rooms tryin to find the stairs back down to the basement. Eventually we made it. The door was locked and the really loud allarm was reset. Eventually we were released and made a sharp exit. 
Built between 1876 and 1882 in a renaissance revival style it is now being restored as you caan see from the images.

1






2





3





4





5





6





As you can see we were a bit late work has started and there is building materials left around getting in the way of the shots. 
Check Chateau De Carnelle for a few mor shots if you wish.​


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow, that does look insane! Well done for getting in and getting pics at all! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 3, 2015)

Scarey stuff getting locked in!!but you still got some great shots.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 3, 2015)

That first pic is beautiful!
What a fab location and set


----------



## darbians (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks guys and girl 
Thanks to lots of leds too.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Feb 3, 2015)

great photos and a great report looked awesome well done mate


----------



## brickworx (Feb 4, 2015)

Very nice...beautiful place that


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Feb 4, 2015)

best lock in ever


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow, shame you didn't get longer in there. But the shots you did get are very nice. Nice memory too of being locked it!


----------



## smiler (Feb 5, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Wow, that does look insane! Well done for getting in and getting pics at all!
> Thanks for sharing!


My sentiments exactly, Thanks


----------



## darbians (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks so much guys, it sure was Pro


----------

